# Most and least favorite Celtic?



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Most favorite:

1. Marcus Banks
2. Ryan Gomes
3. Paul Pierce

Least favorite:

1. Brian Scalabrine
2. Delonte West
3. [strike]Lanteri[/strike]
3. Mark Blount

Honorable mention: Raef LaFrentz


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Favorite: 

1. Paul Pierce
2. Delonte West
3. Ricky Davis

Least Favorite:

1. Antoine Walker
2. Marcus Banks
3. Kendrick Perkins


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is Antoine still considered a Celtic?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Is Antoine still considered a Celtic?


 If he's not then replace him with Scalabrine.


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

Most

1. Ricky Buckets
2. Big AL
3. Twan

Least

1. Blount
2. Blount
3. Blount


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Fav...

West
Pierce 
Banks


I cant downgrade any celtics but Blount pisses me off on the most regular of bases so yeah


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Fav. 
1.Ricky Davis
2.Marcus Banks
3.Delonte West
Least 
1.Pierce
2.Walker
3.Blount


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Most- Jefferson, Perkins, Banks, Green?
Least- Lafrentz, Blount, Veal


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Favorite (because "most favorite" is not proper English) - Justin Reed, Orien Greene, Ryan Gomes (its a second round thing...except for Blount)

Least Favorite - Paul Pierce, Delonte West

I still am holding out hope that the Brian Scalabrine signing isn't real.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Fav: 
1-Delonte West
1A-Gerald Green
3-Justin Reed

Least
1-Blount
2-Pierce
3-Lafrentz


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Favorites - Jefferson and Perkins. I think Big Al is the real deal and Perkins has a great attitude and work ethic.

Least Favorites - Pierce and Blount. Take my comments about Perkins and replace "great" with "piss poor" and you'll have my feelings about these two.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Favorites:

1. Walker
2. Walker
3. Tony Allen

Least Fav

1. West...thats about it


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Favorite - Pierce

least - Blount.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

fav: all
least: none
:biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Favorite:

Perkins
Jefferson
Walker (if considered a Celtic)
Pierce (if Walker isn't)

Least:

Blount
Raef


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Favorites:

Pierce
Davis
Jefferson

Least favorites:

Blount
Mark Blount
Guy Who Cannot Catch Blount


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Why's everybody got Raef down as least favorite? Because he's handicapping the franch with his contract? Is Mark Cuban your least favorite owner? Danny Ainge your least favorite GM? Raef was the only legit big on the entire team last year and he gets no love. Crazy.

Anyways.

Faves:
1. Pierce
2. Davis
3. LaFrentz

Least:
1. Blount


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> Favorite (because "most favorite" is not proper English) - Justin Reed, Orien Greene, Ryan Gomes (its a second round thing...except for Blount)
> 
> Least Favorite - Paul Pierce, Delonte West
> 
> I still am holding out hope that the Brian Scalabrine signing isn't real.


Wow... you must have loved the New Orleans Hornets last year.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> I still am holding out hope that the Brian Scalabrine signing isn't real.


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...2005/07/24/expect_celtics_to_be_a_green_team/

Peter May mentions the signing in this article. Sorry...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Favorite:

1. Tony Allen
2. Delonte West
3. Marcus Banks

Least Favorite:

1. Antoine Walker
2. Paul Pierce 
3. Ricky Davis


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> 1. Antoine Walker


That's odd, after that series I would've expected Antoine to be every Pacer's fave Celtic.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> That's odd, after that series I would've expected Antoine to be every Pacer's fave Celtic.


I thought Pierce would be with his poor shot selection and ball hogging


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I thought Pierce would be with his poor shot selection and ball hogging


Why do I even bother with you? It would be all right if you had some points, but this is just plain crazy. You never cite any evidence. Are you saying these things just to spite me or do you actually have a real point?

OK, Point 1. Pierce's poor shot selection. During the series, Paul shot over 50%. It's incredibly hard to knock down 50% if you're taking dumb shots, and hell, if you CAN shoot 50%, take as many retarded shots as you want. Point 1 refuted.

Point 2. Pierce's ballhogging. Walker managed to fire up 17 shots a game to Paul's 13. Pierce led the series in assists. And if you actually watched the game you'd know Pierce didn't hog the ball. Well, except maybe in Game 3 was it, where he had a 16 point Q putting the team on his back. Or maybe Game 5. Didn't he only take something like 15 shots in 5 to get 30 points? 13 FGAT's/game from your star player is not ballhogging, sorry.

Man, I don't mind that we have differing opinions. I just wish you'd try and back yours up, because at this point I'm convinced you don't really believe what you're saying, but that you are saying things just to piss me off.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Why do I even bother with you? It would be all right if you had some points, but this is just plain crazy. You never cite any evidence. Are you saying these things just to spite me or do you actually have a real point?
> 
> OK, Point 1. Pierce's poor shot selection. During the series, Paul shot over 50%. It's incredibly hard to knock down 50% if you're taking dumb shots, and hell, if you CAN shoot 50%, take as many retarded shots as you want. Point 1 refuted.
> 
> ...


Pierce shot 25% from 3 in the playoffs. God I hate Pierce sunshiners


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Gerald Green, you're joking right? right?

Pierce's outside shot wasn't falling yet he still managed to shoot over 50%. If it wasn't for him, the Celtics get swept.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

faves
1. Pierce
2. Tyree Ricardo
3. Gerald Green
4. Al Jefferson

least
1. Blount
2. Banks
3. Scalabrine


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, DH. God knows I wasn't getting through. 



> If it wasn't for him, the Celtics get swept.


Amen.



> God I hate Pierce sunshiners


Don't get pissed off at me just because I've completely torn your argument apart and left you with nothing.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Gerald Green, you're joking right? right?
> 
> Pierce's outside shot wasn't falling yet he still managed to shoot over 50%. If it wasn't for him, the Celtics get swept.


Game 6


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hahahaha. I already broke this argument apart, bud, so I won't do it again. You seem content to completely ignore facts and just spew "Game 6" over and over. I actually laughed when I read that, thank you. That's been your best contribution to this discussion thus far.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Hahahaha. I already broke this argument apart, bud, so I won't do it again. You seem content to completely ignore facts and just spew "Game 6" over and over. I actually laughed when I read that, thank you. That's been your best contribution to this discussion thus far.


Pierce ruined that game. He almost blew it. Good thing he got himself ejected


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

If Pierce didn't play in game 6 the Celtics would have lost by 15-20.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Predicted Gerald Green response:

"Game 6."


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Now now P-Dub, if you repeat it enough, eventually it will be the truth.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> If Pierce didn't play in game 6 the Celtics would have lost by 15-20.


Pierce really showed that in the great Overtime he had. The C's played so much better without him


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Game 6.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Game 6.


Did Pierce pla in O/T in that game? No and look how good they were w/o him


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Pierce played 44 out of 53 minutes in game 6. 7-12 with 20 points, 11 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 1 TO, altogether an ok performance.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Pierce played 44 out of 53 minutes in game 6. 7-12 with 20 points, 11 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals, 1 TO, altogether an ok performance.


Deece.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> If it wasn't for him, the Celtics get swept.


Like last year without Antoine Walker, right?

It guess it's only natural that Toine gets most of the blame since our key guys like Raef, Gary and Ricky had an amazing series...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Like last year without Antoine Walker, right?
> 
> It guess it's only natural that Toine gets most of the blame since our key guys like Raef, Gary and Ricky had an amazing series...


Yeh, know that I think about it Raef did have a great series. Boy was he butter from 3 in game 1. He still needs to be dumped. :biggrin: 

Why do people hate Gary he was the most consistent player on the team last year and 12 and 6 are good numbers for someone making $1.5 million a year.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

except last year the celtics also didn't have GP or Raef. and the pacers had artest.

toine doesn't deserved to get "blamed" for anything but he's just not as good as pierce.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> except last year the celtics also didn't have GP or Raef. and the pacers had artest.
> 
> toine doesn't deserved to get "blamed" for anything but he's just not as good as pierce.



I don't think anyone is arguing against that. Pierce is the better of the two. IMO Walker is a All-Star caliber player, Pierce is a All-Star.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Most:

Ricky
Al
Marcus

Least:

Blount
Perkins
Veal


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing against that. Pierce is the better of the two. IMO Walker is a All-Star caliber player, Pierce is a All-Star.



IMO...

Pierce + Walker = unstopable,dominating, 15 pt 4th quarter pierce

Pierce - Walker = average all-star...which isnt bad at all dont get me wrong...but just look how crazy pierce was in 02-03...one of the best in the league...now he isnt even mentioned in the breath of best in the league...and i dont wanna hear about playing in systems and crap...it seemd that the "fire in the belly", to quote tommy heinson, was gone after walker left


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

favorite 

Ricky D

hate

Mark Blount :curse:


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

favorite:

1. Blount

Least:

1. Al Jefferson

oh wait...thats backwards...i keep forgeting that Blount could possibly be the worst center in the league...i dont know why...it just seems to slip my mind sometimes


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> and i dont wanna hear about playing in systems and crap...


Why not? It certainly played a large part. 



> Why do people hate Gary he was the most consistent player on the team last year and 12 and 6 are good numbers for someone making $1.5 million a year.


Because his decision making in the playoffs was Banks-esque, not Payton-esque, he couldn't hit a shot to save his soul, and his only real contribution was guarding the only guy who wouldn't embarrass him (incidentally, it was Reggie's last year in the league). Didn't he also make more like 5 mil last year?



> It guess it's only natural that Toine gets most of the blame since our key guys like Raef, Gary and Ricky had an amazing series...


It is natural because when you are one of your team's best players more is expected of you. Nothing but role-playing was expected from Raef and Gary (which, sadly, they still failed to do, besides Raef's Game 1 marksmanship), and Ricky didn't have huge expectations either (he sucked too). Why blame Walker? Because he had a crap series, too! He was under 40% for almost the entire series and disrupted the team's offense and had to have his man (an injured Jermaine O'Neal) guarded by Raef "I have no knees" LaFrentz (who did about a thousand times better of a job on him than Walker). If you're a "star" player, and I use "star" loosely to describe Walker, and you play like crap, you're gonna hear about it. Come to think of it, Pierce and Walker were the only Celtics who played like they gave a damn and Pierce the only one who played well.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Didn't he also make more like 5 mil last year?


He was bought out by ATL we did not have to pay him that much


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

So like 5 mil for 3/4 of the year and then whatever we picked him up for afterwards?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> That's odd, after that series I would've expected Antoine to be every Pacer's fave Celtic.


It's a little different for me since I like the Celtics.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing against that. Pierce is the better of the two. IMO Walker is a All-Star caliber player, Pierce is a All-Star.


I would call Toine a solid starting PF. Nothing more than that. KG, Duncan, Amare, Dirk, Brand, Bosh, Rasheed, K-Mart (aka Toine's daddy), AK47, Boozer, Gasol, and Jermaine O'Neal are all better than him. A few other guys are arguable, but Antoine is definitely not a top 10 PF.

Of course, he is still a solid starter and it is ludicrous to say that his presence hurts the Celtics. Although I think his effect on Pierce is way overrated.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> So like 5 mil for 3/4 of the year and then whatever we picked him up for afterwards?


When he was traded here LA agreed to pay part of his contract. Figured you knew that


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> When he was traded here LA agreed to pay part of his contract. Figured you knew that


No, I didn't. Thanks for the info.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> I would call Toine a solid starting PF. Nothing more than that. KG, Duncan, Amare, Dirk, Brand, Bosh, Rasheed, K-Mart (aka Toine's daddy), AK47, Boozer, Gasol, and Jermaine O'Neal are all better than him. A few other guys are arguable, but Antoine is definitely not a top 10 PF.
> 
> Of course, he is still a solid starter and it is ludicrous to say that his presence hurts the Celtics. Although I think his effect on Pierce is way overrated.


Toine was and can still be an All-Star. You mentioned 12 players that are "better" than him, yet only 3 play in the same conference as he does and until Bosh does something...I don't see how he's better.

I also love the "Toine's daddy" comment, since one series on a bad knee defines a career now.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

17pts/9rebs/1.4blocks on 47% shooting isn't "doing something" in this league? Granted, the FG% still isn't outstanding for a PF, but it's still a huge improvment on Antoine's 42%, which isn't all that good for a shooting guard.

Yikes. Wasn't he also like 20/10 after Carter was traded?

Even if age/potential wasn't considered, I take Bosh over Walker any day of the week. Once Bosh puts on some weight he's gonna be a star in this league.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> 17pts/9rebs/1.4blocks on 47% shooting isn't "doing something" in this league? Granted, the FG% still isn't outstanding for a PF, but it's still a huge improvment on Antoine's 42%, which isn't all that good for a shooting guard.
> 
> Yikes. Wasn't he also like 20/10 after Carter was traded?
> 
> Even if age/potential wasn't considered, I take Bosh over Walker any day of the week. Once Bosh puts on some weight he's gonna be a star in this league.


I didn't mean stat-wise, I meant team-wise. Toine and Pierce led this team a long way, Bosh didn't do much...with nor without Carter.

Don't get me wrong though, I love Bosh, I see him being the best PF in the East in 2/3 years, but right now, I woudln't take him over Toine.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Don't get me wrong though, I love Bosh, *I see him being the best PF in the East in 2/3 years*, but right now, I woudln't take him over Toine.


So wouldn't it make more sense to get him over AW for that reason alone? We are at least a couple years away from really going for a title. Wouldn't it be better to have potentially the "best PF in the East in 2/3 years" over Walker now?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aqua is referring to who is the better player right now.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I'd still take Bosh.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I would take Antoine, but in my opinion, it's really close. It all depends on the situation your team is in.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> He was bought out by ATL we did not have to pay him that much


Through the course of the year, Gary Payton made five million. Atlanta didn't pay him anything. When Atlanta cut him, they would have been due for the rest of his contract, but we resigned him for that amount.

Also, do you have a source for that thing about LA paying his contract? I never heard anything about that.


----------

